# 20 L Vacuum filter



## Ardibash (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi. Just built a vacuum filter from polypropylene, 20L capacity, works like majic. If needed can post drawings. Would cost about £300 if you can get pipe offcuts.


----------



## ReapHer_6 (Jan 8, 2012)

Freaking AWESOME.

Makes my 500ml filtering flasks look ... well, microscopic!!!
Please post the drawings!! I might be able to make a smaller one for me... (a much smaller one) 
What is your vac source?

JohnS.
:lol:


----------



## glondor (Jan 8, 2012)

Nice Idea. Drawings would be great!


----------



## Ardibash (Jan 9, 2012)

ReapHer_6 said:


> What is your vac source?



It can be anything, hand pump or electric ... there is a 13mm hose connector for vacuum. 
I haven't used vacuum yet, as the shear liquid pressure works with what I have at the moment.

Will post drawings later.


----------



## rusty (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks to me that your cylinder is sitting and the base using tile caulking or silicon to make the seal, for the centrifuge I built the base plate was machined for very snug fit inside the cylinder using an o-ring for the seal.

I don't think that silicon is going to hold up very well. 

If your not using vacuum you could have saved yourself a lot of money by drilling a bunch of holes into the bottom of a 20 liter plastic pail then used filter cloth.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCgBPFfUkzw&list=UUisCclhYzYd2NOSEm1AyTdg&index=4&feature=plcp[/youtube]


----------



## Ardibash (Jan 31, 2012)

rusty,

the bottom part is just for recovering the filtered solution form the vacuum chamber (middle part), the vacuum chamber is welded and there is no silicone anywhere. It has 3 parts, 1 where your pour you dirty liquid, the vacuum chamber in the middle, and recover vessel.


----------

